# your favourite weapon?



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2012)

wats ur favourite weapon/gun from a video game,
for me its the detonator from deadspace 2......also please mention the name of the game too..so that i could test the weapon  thanks


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2012)

BFG.......


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

famas from CS 1.6


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2012)

Dual Blades - Assassins creed

*images.wikia.com/assassinscreed/images/7/7b/Eerste-info-onthuld-over-assassin-s-creed-2_5_460x0.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> BFG.......



which game?


----------



## Neuron (Jun 27, 2012)

Redeemer ,ut2004 :me_gusta:


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 27, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> which game?


BFG


----------



## ashintomson (Jun 27, 2012)

Bazooka


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 27, 2012)

GAU-8 Avenger cannon    from DCS A-10C warthog


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 27, 2012)

The Flamethrower from RTCW. 
The Railgun From Quake 3.
And AWP+Desert Eagle from CS 1.6.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 27, 2012)

The Reaver from the Legacy of Kain Series.

I made this in 3ds Max back in 2006 

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/363/1/4/The_Soul_Reaver_by_praveen3d.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

*fc08.deviantart.net/fs23/f/2008/005/c/7/Half_Life_2_Crowbar_and_Lambda_by_SgtHK.jpg



Nanducob said:


> which game?



You just made an insult to the game.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> *fc08.deviantart.net/fs23/f/2008/005/c/7/Half_Life_2_Crowbar_and_Lambda_by_SgtHK.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You just made an insult to the game.



sorry,didnt played any doom before,loved the crow bar..hehe


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2012)

Rampuri


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> sorry,didnt played any doom before,loved the crow bar..hehe



Thats okay, a HD remake of Doom 3 called Doom 3 BFG edition is going to release sometime soon, try that


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2012)

I love *Shotgun and Handcannon* from RE4.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_spQ1-mLAKqQ/S8bajBBzdZI/AAAAAAAAADo/44vtG_xxVm8/s1600/09451713vj.jpg
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_PMzcQmaKYlc/TO7lMcZRppI/AAAAAAAAAHw/-fvz9YEw_S0/s1600/400px-RE4_shotgun.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

*cdn.wl.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/san-andreas-dildo.jpg


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine is *Geth Pulse Rifle* from *Mass Effect 3*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v179/JacobY/Mass%20Effect/gethpulsesniper.jpg

To get maximum damage use it with Cryo ammo.

Pandora Box DMC 4

*www.play-mag.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/DMC4.jpg

and Red Queen DMC 4
*images.wikia.com/devilmaycry/images/f/fe/RedQueen.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Jun 27, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *cdn.wl.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/san-andreas-dildo.jpg



You're a d!ck.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 27, 2012)

The legendary "Excaliber" sword (In most FF games)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2012)

Frostmourne, need I say more ??
Ok here it is *images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/a/ab/Frostmourne.jpg?__utma=24527932.610850431.1340259936.1340259936.1340814869.2&__utmb=24527932.1.10.1340814869&__utmc=24527932&__utmx=-&__utmz=24527932.1340814869.2.2.utmcsr=google|utmccn=(organic)|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=(not%20provided)&__utmv=24527932.|6=firstDBName=wowwiki=1^7=firstPage=www.wowwiki.com%2FFrostmourne=1^10=History=wowwiki=1&__utmk=211156374


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2012)

*media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/6/5411/F2000-Standard-with-Grenade-Launcher-01.jpg

and
*world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/sniper/sn20/vss2.jpg
from S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 27, 2012)

My Favorite *Crossbow* in Half Life 2 

*images.wikia.com/half-life/en/images/c/c6/Crossbow_HL2.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *cdn.wl.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/san-andreas-dildo.jpg



dude,isnt that a looong d!ldo?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Frostmourne, need I say more ??
> Ok here it is *images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/a/ab/Frostmourne.jpg?__utma=24527932.610850431.1340259936.1340259936.1340814869.2&__utmb=24527932.1.10.1340814869&__utmc=24527932&__utmx=-&__utmz=24527932.1340814869.2.2.utmcsr=google|utmccn=(organic)|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=(not%20provided)&__utmv=24527932.|6=firstDBName=wowwiki=1^7=firstPage=www.wowwiki.com%2FFrostmourne=1^10=History=wowwiki=1&__utmk=211156374



which game?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> dude,isnt that a looong d!ldo?





Spoiler



heard of a$$ to a$$ ?


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 27, 2012)

M-920 cain , from mass effect series


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hidden Blade from Assassin's Creed.
MP-446/G36C combo from Splinter Cell Conviction.
Hot foot and Bazooka from Pocket Tanks . Anyone still playing this??


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine M4 in CS 1.6
BAZUKA IN GTA SERIES !!!!!


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 27, 2012)

'Magnum Sniper' from Counterstrike.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> which game?



if i'm not wrong he is Lich King from World of Warcraft.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 28, 2012)

Dual Pistol CS 1.6 
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-3kgXivj7SEA/TpDuNUspQnI/AAAAAAAAAe0/6XTjTDX1qeI/s1600/Dual+Deagle.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2012)

Lightning gun from UT2004


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Frostmourne, need I say more ??
> Ok here it is *images.wikia.com/wowwiki/images/a/ab/Frostmourne.jpg?__utma=24527932.610850431.1340259936.1340259936.1340814869.2&__utmb=24527932.1.10.1340814869&__utmc=24527932&__utmx=-&__utmz=24527932.1340814869.2.2.utmcsr=google|utmccn=(organic)|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=(not%20provided)&__utmv=24527932.|6=firstDBName=wowwiki=1^7=firstPage=www.wowwiki.com%2FFrostmourne=1^10=History=wowwiki=1&__utmk=211156374



from which game is this


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 28, 2012)

^From what I know, it is the Abaddon's Frostmourne sword from DotA.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the Kalashnikov From Max Payne 2. It reloads quickly and Rate of Fire is Fast .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2012)

Lich king from World of Warcraft/Warcraft 3..


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 28, 2012)

For Me It Is AK47 IN IGI...!!!!!


----------



## aaruni (Jun 28, 2012)

aasshhuu said:


> Dual Pistol CS 1.6
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/-3kgXivj7SEA/TpDuNUspQnI/AAAAAAAAAe0/6XTjTDX1qeI/s1600/Dual+Deagle.jpg



Hey!!! That's a mod...


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't know whether it qualifies as a weapon or not but I absolutely loved the ability to create a "Black Hole" in The Darkness II, which sucks nearby enemies and objects in it and then explodes. But no, this is not my favourite weapon.


----------



## darkrider99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Crowbar from Half life. Simple,effective,funny and the most iconic weapon that is universally known. I don know any other weapon associates with a game franchise like crowbar.
And then secondly gravity gun from HL.


----------



## Anish (Jun 29, 2012)

1. Pump Action shotgun and sawed-off shotgun from Maxpayne
2. Sniper rifle in Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon and UT
3. Bat claw and batarang from Arkham asylum

@Piyush: Is it from Requim for a Dream?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 29, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Mine is *Geth Pulse Rifle* from *Mass Effect 3*
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v179/JacobY/Mass%20Effect/gethpulsesniper.jpg
> 
> To get maximum damage use it with Cryo ammo.
> ...



pulse rifle also my fav,i've upgraded it to max and thats why im @ level 14.loved the jackhammer in igi 1 and the sniper m40 and g11 from deltaforce  landwarrior￾7Ú5￾4ˆ9


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2012)

Nothing can beat the Lethal Combo of ( Magnum SNiper+Deagle ). 
Planet of CS1.6.
BTw I love the AA Aspect missiles from F22 Raptor in HAWX.



aaruni said:


> Hey!!! That's a mod...



The design/appearance of the gun might be a mod, but not the GUN.
They are called Dual Elites available only to the T's.
But believe me they are pathetic compared to Deagle.

btw ,I hate T's guns , except Ak47.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/6/5411/F2000-Standard-with-Grenade-Launcher-01.jpg
> 
> and
> *world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/sniper/sn20/vss2.jpg
> from S.T.A.L.K.E.R



1st is F2000 with nade launcher.. is the second one AS VAL? looks similar to it except the stock.. (ref BF3)

*battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com/public/profile/bf3/stats/items_512x308/asval.png?v=6860


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2012)

N7 Valiant  - Mass Effect 3 

Saints Row the third - Dildo


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 29, 2012)

Spread from Contra


----------



## icebags (Jun 30, 2012)

Knuckle and shield combo  (game flyff)

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/4640/classbillposter.png

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/9530/billposterm.jpg


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 30, 2012)

sniper and rpg in every game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

Swords - *Blades of Chaos*

Guns - *Ebony & Ivory*


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> 1st is F2000 with nade launcher.. is the second one AS VAL? looks similar to it except the stock.. (ref BF3)
> 
> *battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com/public/profile/bf3/stats/items_512x308/asval.png?v=6860



1st one is right
2nd one is known as Vintorez sniper its almost similar to VAL
this sniper is awesome because it is Silenced+ 6x optic zoom+ impressive rate of fire


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2012)

Surprised no one has mentioned this.

*images.wikia.com/half-life/en/images/1/10/Darkenergy.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2012)

Plasma Gun in quake 
mag + deagle combo in cs.


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine thrower from RE4
Mine thrower from RE5(with nitrogen rounds)
And of course,THE ROCKET LAUNCHER


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

dual SMGs of max payne and RPG of CODs


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 30, 2012)

The *X-43 Microwave Incendiary Klystron Emitter (MIKE)* from *Crysis 2*

*i.imgur.com/TSEOk.jpg?1


The *Hookblade* from *AC: Revelations*

*i.imgur.com/Tn8dx.png?1


The *Water Sword* from* PoP: WW*

*i.imgur.com/w6PxP.jpg?1


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> 1st one is right
> 2nd one is known as Vintorez sniper its almost similar to VAL
> this sniper is awesome because it is Silenced+ 6x optic zoom+ impressive rate of fire



Vintorez and AS VAL are same.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2012)

Scorpion's Kunai from Mortal Kombat
*i.imgur.com/DYRsd.png

Phoenix Bow from Heretic II
*i.imgur.com/EmXmz.jpg

and Pipe Bomb from Duke Nukem 
*i.imgur.com/lETN1.gif


----------



## thinkjamil (Jun 30, 2012)

Each game has a favs or weapon of choice..but followings I remember..guess they are my favs

Blade/Sword in halo 2...floods keep coming i keep slashing..half pieced ,fully pissed. 

Kick in BulletStorm to an spike or for a fall...I so like kicking


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nt playd much quality titles. PSG1 SD from IGI 2, Dart rifle n AR-16 frm Far Cry 2, lovd the rocket launcher frm GRAW 2( Dnt remembr the name bt lovd the autolock on target feature) n well the magma gun frm alien shooter lol


----------



## aaruni (Jun 30, 2012)

The Redeemer from Unreal Tournament


----------



## tripleclutch (Jun 30, 2012)

M134 Minigun from Hitman Codename 47


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> Vintorez and AS VAL are same.



ok yea
didnt know this


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Codename 47's silenced revolver.

Gordon Freeman's gravity gun.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 30, 2012)

> Codename 47's silenced revolver.
> 
> Gordon Freeman's gravity gun.



I played only HL and i dont seem to remember..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 2, 2012)

the mighty rocket launcher from halo

*i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/psycoldstel/EarthWeapon-RocketLauncher.jpg


needler..not powerful..but was fun....

*i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/psycoldstel/Needler_profile.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

^the energy sword in halo
*i.imgur.com/x8hMF.jpg

lightsabres in KOTOR... Silver and Blue here, but you could go double bladed with orange and viridian or whatever your thing is 
*i.imgur.com/Eu3pZ.jpg

the bore gun in Turok, it's a little complicated to explain, so copied from turok.wikia
*i.imgur.com/cq4uU.jpg



> A piece of alien technology, the Cerebral Bore fires a small projectile consisting of several small hook-like protrusions, a drill bit, and a powerful explosive charge. The weapon locks onto the brain-waves of potential targets and its shots spiral towards the victim's head, burrow deep into their skull (forcibly evicting blood and brain matter through a suction channel), and finally explode. It is inherently restricted to use against sapient opponents.



and ofc, the "S" gun from contra
*i.imgur.com/A3HQ2.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

Auto Shotgun in L4D2


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I played only HL and i dont seem to remember..



It is in Halflife 2.

Also this

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5a/Lightsaber_blue.png/250px-Lightsaber_blue.png


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ Can't remember to see this on HL2 but it looks like a weapon from Star War series


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 4, 2012)

Has got to be RailGun

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_oyDRus0HKls/StC58sfaZnI/AAAAAAAAAnw/WAh3xQdGInc/s400/10909-railgun_super.jpg


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey!
Where's my violet coloured lightsaber.
-Star wars


----------

